# SRRV



## Charliebrown701 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi People,

So 1 question. A healthy couple with sufficient pension applying for SRRV, the $10,000 that has to be deposited into a Philippine bank account, is that each or joint?

Cheers.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Charliebrown701 said:


> Hi People,
> 
> So 1 question. A healthy couple with sufficient pension applying for SRRV, the $10,000 that has to be deposited into a Philippine bank account, is that each or joint?
> 
> Cheers.





Charliebrown701 said:


> Hi People,
> 
> So 1 question. A healthy couple with sufficient pension applying for SRRV, the $10,000 that has to be deposited into a Philippine bank account, is that each or joint?
> 
> Cheers.


Principal plus two dependents.


----------

